# Need help with sap front fascia



## texgoat (May 11, 2007)

I just bought an sap front fascia extension for my gto and have read that the double sided tape comes unstuck but there is a mod kit you can buy is this true? I would like to use mod kit before installation if possible. any help would be appreciated


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I just had the dealership's paint and body shop use what came in the kit. There is double sided tape along the front, and 2 screws on either side that go into the fender. Looks solid as all hell to me. But yes, there are some clips or something you can buy but don't know where to find them.


----------



## texgoat (May 11, 2007)

thanks for the help, how long has yours been on?


----------



## Bebensee (Oct 17, 2006)

I like the SAP how much does it cost? Can I just go to a GM garage and get it or do I need to buy it somewhere else? I haven't been able to find it online.


----------



## texgoat (May 11, 2007)

the sap parts are comletely gone and have been discontinued, the only way now is through ebay or private seller.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've only had my front end on and rear wing for about a week now. You can still find SAP parts at the parts center at your dealership. They get online and do a search through all the other dealerships' inventories and find the closest one to where you're at. There are no more grills or rocker panels though. The front fascias are almost gone if not gone, I haven't looked for them in about 2 months. There are still lots of rear fascias available and lots of rear wings. The dealership in Memphis, TN that my dealership ordered my SAP rear wing from had 33 of them (32 now cuz one's on the back of my goat he he). Anyways, go to your dealer, have them do a search. I had to get my front fascia from New Orleans and like I said earlier, the wing came from Memphis, I was lucky enough to order the grills from autoanything.com when they still carried them.


----------



## texgoat (May 11, 2007)

I can live without the grills, they are nice though. I got my fascia from ebay, cost me a grand, dealer no longer haha. and got my wing from bones enterprises for 150. wich was a deal. They are getting painted now along with the piece in the back bumper.


----------

